# Aggression in 9 month English Mastiff



## all4lexandriley (Jan 25, 2011)

We have had our 9 month old male English Mastiff for a month now, at first he was doing very well. Got along great w/ our family and 8 year old female Bull Mastiff. Socializing was going great and he welcomed new places and people very well. 

Then this weekend all that changed. I took him to the vet and he was super aggressive to everyone there, which wasn't the case the 2 times before! Then this morn he snipped at my 2 year old son unprovoked. Broke skin by his eye. we scolded him verbally and he stopped. We then went about our normal day and I took him for a walk in the evening, like we always do. He growled, barked and lunged at 2 seperate people, which he would hv never done before!

He is not fixed, calling the vet tmrw to set up an appt. I'm needing any advice, training suggestions, etc. We are desperately wanting to help him!! We are not new to mastiffs but hv never had a mastiff turn like this before! Please help!!


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

With all due respect, the nip at your son was probably not unprovoked but perhaps the warning signs were not picked up on and he reaches his threshold and felt he had no choice but to nip at that point.

My suggestion is to get him neutered immediately and set up some sessions with a behaviorist to get the situation under control. Have you contacted his breeder?


----------



## all4lexandriley (Jan 25, 2011)

True, my son is 2 and is well a typical 2 year old. So I do have to admit me saying unprovoked is not 100%, I'm sure my son got too close for Moose's comfort. However we definitely have to get this figured out. Our other 2 mastiffs have never done anything like this before!

I have set up an appt for him to be neutered this Thursday, that's the first available. I'm hoping that will help! I also contact our local mastiff rescue for some advice and they said "Release him to animal contral and let us know what shelter he is at and we will evaluate him there. Please get him out of your house".

I'm sorry but this just does not seem right to me!!! Trust me my children's safety comes first but we haven't event gotten him fixed yet or had any formal training!

Unfortunately we don't know who the breeder is, we got him from a couple who could not handle him any more due to financial reasons and they said they were going to get us all the breeder info and have not come through with it. 

He was great for the first month, so I'm not sure what changed. Just hoping that the neutering and formal training will help. We don't want to just give up on him.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes, this situation should be of concern to you, it could get worse, but, I also think the rescue you called jumped the gun a bit. You've had him a month? He's still settling in, and has had no formal training, and by your own admission, wasn't 100% unprovoked. So, deep breath! You'll get lots of good advice here!

You need to watch your dog closely. He's a puppy. He needs supervision, especially around your son! But, also, watch him to learn about his body language. Maybe even keep a journal of how Moose responds in different situations. Watch for the smallest changes in his body language, like the shape of his mouth, does his hair stand up, what do his eyes look like, what position is his tail.....

And, around 8-12 months (I think I'm right about the age) dogs enter their second "Fear Stage". Here things that he may have been ok with before may start to scare him. He may be a bit nervous in situations he was normally fine with. Make sure you are watchful of things that seem to upset him and make him nervous, so you can deal with them accordingly.

And, it's about the same time he enters the "teenage phase" where he tests his boundaries. The thing is, he's only been with you a month, so the boundaries aren't set that firmly to begin with.

Do a search on the forum for fear stages, and puppy adolescence. The trip to the vet, during this fear stage, and teenage phase, probably set him off. I'm sure others will have some great advice. But, here are some ideas to start:
- your puppy needs his own space. 2 year old toddlers sometimes get too close, as they're learning by exploring the world around them. It's your job to keep your child safe, and keep your son from invading your puppy's space, just as he's settling in.
- do you have a crate so you puppy can escape from the noise and activity of a 2 year old?
- you can also tether your puppy to a heavy piece of furniture with his leash, in the living area, but keep your son on the other side of the room. That way, your dog gets to be around the family and maybe play with his toys or nibble on a stuffed kong, and your child is at a safe distance.
- use that time when your son naps for some quality training and play time with your puppy. Dogs that are mentally and physically tired can be more calm than dogs who have lots of pent up energy.
- make sure your dog gets a brisk walk or two every day. 
[I know, you probably have other household chores you want to catch up on while your 2 year old naps, but....]


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Many dogs don't show their behaviours for a month or more in a new home..so it could be that this is him showing his true colours..but it is quite extreme, which makes me concerned that he has pain or health issues occurring. A proper assessment by a professional behaviourist (a veterinary behaviourist if possible) or someone who is certified through the IAABC would be my first appt to make. Neutering is not a fix for behaviour issues..so it may or may not make a difference at all to neuter him. 

In the meantime, institute NILIF, crate when you cannot be actively supervising and do as much brain exercise as you can without pushing him physically.


----------



## all4lexandriley (Jan 25, 2011)

I just made an appt for an in-home evaluation with a behaviorist that specializes in large breed dogs. She will be coming a week after he is neutered, if he heals quickly. If not we will re-schedule for when he is completetly healed from the neutering. She will come and see evaluate him and then we will talk about a "game-plan" from there. 

For now we are going to keep him seperated from our kids using baby gates, he is too large (136lbs) to tie up to any furniture. We do have a crate but it's almost too small for him, so I think the baby gate is the best thing. My husband will continue the schedule of walking him in the evening daily and I will run him around in the backyard w/ his extra large tennis ball to get some of his energy out in the morning.

I will keep you all in the loop, if you can think of any other suggestions in the meantime that would be great!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

# 1.The neutering is not an automatic stop growling/biting magic wand. # 2. A 136 lb dog that is showing what this dog is showing and kids in the mix should be moved out of the home as the consequences could be horrifying. Some things you can gamble with but this *"in my opinion"* is not one of them.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

I am by no means an expert but you seem to have the situation under control. I would keep him on a leash at all times so you can grab him if he decides your son is in his space until the behaviorist comes out. And to be perfectly honest I'd keep the kid away from the dog especially after the surgery because he may be even more grouchy or out of it. We have had a dobe once that simply wasn't good with kids, wonderful with adults and older kids, but couldn't handle someone under the age of 10. We ended up rehoming her to a lovely couple where she lived happily. Good luck and hopefully this is simply a fear reaction like the others have said. My little one is going through that though she just barks more often which we are okay with since it gives us a chance to teach her to STOP barking lol.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

wvasko said:


> # 1.The neutering is not an automatic stop growling/biting magic wand. # 2. A 136 lb dog that is showing what this dog is showing and kids in the mix should be moved out of the home as the consequences could be horrifying. Some things you can gamble with but this *"in my opinion"* is not one of them.


Must say I agree...And want to add that with any puppy,rescue or new animal brought in my home is never left unsupervised around my children.For one i want to be there to correct unwanted behavior in both my kids and or the dog.Two a dog (or cat) can do serious damage to a child even a small dog (We had a infant in our neiborhood that was mauled to death by 2, small dogs a few years ago )...And as far as you (one person) stopping a 136lb dog that dosen't want to be stopped.. ? .... But this Is just my person opinion..


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I know you've only had him for a short time and he could be showing his true colors now, but after having a similar experience with my dog, I've got to recommend a thyroid test and full blood panel. 

My dog suddenly became aggressive at the vet and it shocked us. He started growling at people that would pet him outside of our home in public. Got him tested and it's apparent that he has an issue that is likely causing the aggression.

Goood luck.


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

With all due respect, the nip at your son was probably not unprovoked but perhaps the warning signs were not picked up on and he reaches his threshold and felt he had no choice but to nip at that point.>>>>

may be true but we may be humanizing him a bit also?

if he's to live w humans his "threshold" needs to change.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

jiml said:


> With all due respect, the nip at your son was probably not unprovoked but perhaps the warning signs were not picked up on and he reaches his threshold and felt he had no choice but to nip at that point.>>>>
> 
> may be true but we may be humanizing him a bit also?
> 
> if he's to live w humans his "threshold" needs to change.


That requires training. And you still can't expect dogs to just come built ready for kids poking, prodding, and teasing. It's unnatural and uncomfortable to them.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> That requires training. And you still can't expect dogs to just come built ready for kids poking, prodding, and teasing. It's unnatural and uncomfortable to them.


Exactly. Thank you!


----------

